# Blue Mahoe Cigar



## arkie (Feb 19, 2013)

[attachment=18704]

White streaked blue mahoe on a black and gun metal cigar style pen. Most blue mahoe is actually more yellow and green than blue and white like this piece. 

Of course, this piece of :ufw: came from the Rebuilds.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice looking pen. Did you use a flash when you took the picture? I think the wood probably looks better than the pic is showing.:dunno:


----------



## arkie (Feb 19, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice looking pen. Did you use a flash when you took the picture? I think the wood probably looks better than the pic is showing.:dunno:



Yes, a flash with the pen on white paper on the dining table and the overhead lights on. I think the pen does look even better in person, and I've got another piece that should be even sweeter than this one. One of these days I'll spring for a decent photo set-up. :fool:


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 21, 2013)

A little tough to see much detail, but your Form, Fit and Finish looks good from here.
Nicely done.
What finish did you use?


----------



## arkie (Feb 21, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> A little tough to see much detail, but your Form, Fit and Finish looks good from here.
> Nicely done.
> What finish did you use?



CA finish. I use it on all my pens except plastic ones, which just get polished.


----------

